# What do you say to people claiming the Rubik's cube is easy?



## aspetuck (Feb 2, 2014)

So I solve my 3x3x3 constantly at school. People are constantly claiming it's "easy". None of them have managed to solve the 2x2x2 yet. But this one kid who obviously doesn't know how but insists he can. He claims it's easy because I just have "to repeat some patterns". What do you say in these situations?


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 2, 2014)

But... It is easy..


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

aspetuck said:


> So I solve my 3x3x3 constantly at school. People are constantly claiming it's "easy". None of them have managed to solve the 2x2x2 yet. But this one kid who obviously doesn't know how but insists he can. He claims it's easy because I just have "to repeat some patterns". What do you say in these situations?



Tell him to do it. Hand him a 2x2 with a Y perm.


----------



## patrickcuber (Feb 3, 2014)

I tell thenm to do it. When they can't I say "told ya' so"


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 3, 2014)

Bet him 10$
He'll back out if he can't do it


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Bet him 10$
> He'll back out if he can't do it



This works unless they're serious. Then you're out $10.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> This works unless they're serious. Then you're out $10.



Slim chance that they'll actually remember the PLL algs


----------



## uniacto (Feb 3, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Slim chance that they'll actually remember the PLL algs



you dont need PLL algs to solve a cube


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

uniacto said:


> you dont need PLL algs to solve a cube



Chances are that most people are only familiar with the beginners method.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

Agree, and teach them.


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2014)

Call them stupid because it's easy and they can't even do it.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 3, 2014)

Dene said:


> Call them stupid because it's easy and they can't even do it.



^ this.

Tbh, solving a Rubik's cube is easy. Especially using Fridrich.

So if someone tells you it's easy then they're correct. 

The issue is really one of dedication both to learn and to practice. Anyone could learn a beginner's method, that bit IS easy. But not everyone has the dedication and commitment to learn a speedsolving method and practice it until they are sub-xx. THAT is the 'hard' bit. Well... maybe the 'not easy' bit at least!?


----------



## aspetuck (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm seriously considering making a bet


----------



## McMitch (Feb 14, 2014)

When I learned the beginners method, I thought it was easy. People would say "Wow you must be really clever" and I told them I am just memorizing algorithms. But now I have learnt 4LLL and looking into the practice techniques that fast people use, it is actually rather hard. Visualizing and stuff.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 15, 2014)

McMitch said:


> When I learned the beginners method, I thought it was easy. People would say "Wow you must be really clever" and I told them I am just memorizing algorithms. But now I have learnt 4LLL and looking into the practice techniques that fast people use, it is actually rather hard. Visualizing and stuff.



It becomes easier with practice, just like the beginner's method has for you now. You'll get to a stage where you're using 2/3LLL and not even having to think about the algs, and your F2L is almost automatic. There's very little thought process required at all.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2014)

The Rubik's Cube is awesome in that it's hard enough that it's nearly impossible to solve it on your own, but simple enough that even young children can follow general written instructions and solve it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The Rubik's Cube is awesome in that it's hard enough that it's nearly impossible to solve it on your own, but simple enough that even young children can follow general written instructions and solve it.



I nominate for post of the month


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> it's nearly impossible to solve it on your own


Not really. Once you understand that it's pieces and not stickers, it isn't that hard to solve. Unfortunately, most people give up before then...


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Not really. Once you understand that it's pieces and not stickers, it isn't that hard to solve. Unfortunately, most people give up before then...



And commutators, which is significantly harder to figure out


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> And commutators, which is significantly harder to figure out


I found commutators easy... some of mine were just 20 moves long. I still don't understand how to do commutators efficiently. The ones I first used to solve a cube were something like [L' R F2 L R' D L' R F' L R', U] and [[R' U L': D2], U].


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> I found commutators easy... some of mine were just 20 moves long. I still don't understand how to do commutators efficiently. The ones I first used to solve a cube were something like [L' R F2 L R' D L' R F' L R', U] and [[R' U L': D2], U].



Wow, I just couldn't figure them out myself. Stupid question, but what does those commutators do?


----------



## UB (Feb 15, 2014)

I just give them the cube with crazy pll perms and corner twists  , minimum 3 corner twists
Impossible solve cube unless you know to counter the corner twists


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wow, I just couldn't figure them out myself. Stupid question, but what does those commutators do?


First one takes out UF edge and puts it back in place flipped, then does the same for another edge (if the second part of the commutator is U, it's UR, U2 is UB and U' is UL). Second one is A perm (swap two corners, swap another two corners) which can be modified to make an E perm.
My U perms were (R L' F2 R' L) u' (R L' F2 R' L) u2 (R L' F2 R' L) u' (R L' F2 R' L), and corner twists were R' D' R D.


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

Bump
Do U perm and Sune and see if the person can solve it


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

It is easy _if _you take the time to figure it out. I have tried to teach people to cube, didn't work because they were too impatient.


----------

